# I saw video of new NI gear Kontrol Surface



## yvez (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## IFM (Oct 16, 2020)

hmmm... not much of a teaser unfortunately


----------



## RSK (Oct 16, 2020)

Can't remember the last time I saw something so horribly fake.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 16, 2020)

You "saw" a video? Or _"made"_ a video?

Think I'll file this under 'fake news' for now.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 16, 2020)

Not even a well produced fake...


----------



## J-M (Oct 16, 2020)

Yeaah...no.


----------



## charlieclouser (Oct 16, 2020)

Hahaha even if it was real, if it's not MCU or EuCon or whatever, and instead requires Komplete Kontrol or whatever their shell plugin is called, I'm out. That thing sucks ass.


----------



## rnieto (Oct 17, 2020)

I too hate the Komplete Kontrol plugin, but I love having the light guide on my S88. 

This is me without my light guide...


----------



## Saxer (Oct 17, 2020)

I never cared about the NI standards so I just have to ask:
Is that this "nks-ready" thing that you have to load all your plugins through an extra NI plugin shell?


----------



## Jerry Growl (Oct 17, 2020)

I even had kontakt with saw controlling sofas video gear


----------



## IFM (Oct 17, 2020)

Saxer said:


> I never cared about the NI standards so I just have to ask:
> Is that this "nks-ready" thing that you have to load all your plugins through an extra NI plugin shell?


Yes and I have the S88mkII but never use their terrible shell. For some reason they think it's convenient to use the little screens and some buttons to navigate around to find a sound that I could have picked from the main monitor it a quarter of the time.


----------



## goonman (Oct 17, 2020)

I immediately thought of AVID and their control surfaces...S3/Artist Mix/etc... Whether it's fake or not, it does seem to be a likely path for NI. Time will tell.


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice try. If you make something up like that make it practical not bad. Plus the music was sort of a dead give away too.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 17, 2020)

IFM said:


> Yes and I have the S88mkII but never use their terrible shell. For some reason they think it's convenient to use the little screens and some buttons to navigate around to find a sound that I could have picked from the main monitor it a quarter of the time.


Haha, that's what I thought too. I remember Novation having such a plugin shell as well about a decade ago to run their controllers. It was an immediate "make my songs incompatible after an update" experience.


----------

